# bedroom egress to a balcony



## Remington (May 30, 2018)

We would like to replace a window with french doors that lead to a balcony.  Can this be considered a possible fire escape egress ?


----------



## ICE (May 30, 2018)

If it opens to a yard, court or public way  ....yes


----------



## cda (May 30, 2018)

Remington said:


> We would like to replace a window with french doors that lead to a balcony.  Can this be considered a possible fire escape egress ?




Is this in a bedroom??

You only need one code compliant eero,, per bedroom

Yes a door from a bedroom directly to the outside counts as a eero

So any other openings, you can do what you want with.



Not calif:::


*R310.1Emergency escape and rescue opening required.*
Basements, habitable attics and every sleeping room shall have not less than one operable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, an emergency escape and rescue opening shall be required in each sleeping room. Emergency escape and rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a yard or court that opens to a public way.

Exceptions:


1.Storm shelters and basementsused only to house mechanical equipment not exceeding a total floor area of 200 square feet (18.58 m2).


2.Where the dwelling or townhouse is equipped with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section P2904, sleeping rooms in basements shall not be required to have emergency escape and rescue openings provided that the basement has one of the following:

2.1.One means of egress complying with Section R311and one emergency escape and rescue opening.


2.2.Two means of egress complying with Section R311.


*R310.3Emergency escape and rescue doors.*
Where a door is provided as the required emergency escape and rescue opening, it shall be a side-hinged door or a slider. Where the opening is below the adjacent grade, it shall be provided with an area well.

*R310.3.1Minimum door opening size.*
The minimum net clear height opening for any door that serves as an emergency and escape rescue opening shall be in accordance with Section R310.2.1.


----------



## Remington (May 31, 2018)

I should have mentions that this is a 2nd floor bedroom exiting a 2nd floor balcony.  My understanding is that in Pasadena California, you cant have an egress window that exits over a roof.   Am I incorrect to think it's okay for the bedroom to exit a 2nd floor balcony?


----------



## cda (May 31, 2018)

Remington said:


> I should have mentions that this is a 2nd floor bedroom exiting a 2nd floor balcony.  My understanding is that in Pasadena California, you cant have an egress window that exits over a roof.   Am I incorrect to think it's okay for the bedroom to exit a 2nd floor balcony?




Should be, not sure why the roof item is not allowed.

There are some Californians in the site that have more insight


----------



## Remington (May 31, 2018)

We once had a bedroom window open over a roof and the plan checker said it was not allowed and quoted the follow code:

*EMERGENCY ESCAPE AND RESCUE OPENINGS*
*R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required. *Basements and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency and rescue opening. Such opening shall open directly into a public street, public alley, yard or court. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement. Where emergency escape and rescue openings are provided they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor. Where a door opening having a threshold below the adjacent ground elevation serves as an emergency escape and rescue opening and is provided with a bulkhead enclosure, the bulkhead enclosure shall comply with Section R310.3. The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the emergency escape and rescue opening from the inside. Emergency escape and rescue openings with a finished sill height below the adjacent ground elevation shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2. Emergency escape 52 2006 INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE® and *rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a yard or court that opens to a public way.*
*

"rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a yard or court that opens to a public way."*


----------



## cda (May 31, 2018)

It is always in the eye of the beholder

So no more houses like this in calif???



https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh..._5562.JPG&sp=df72450a5238f4c412a532b8973004cb


----------



## steveray (Jun 1, 2018)

Probably the fire nuts in Cali that want the walking paths on the roofs for them vs. solar, but no one else is allowed to walk on the roof so just jump from 2 or 3 stories instead....


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 1, 2018)

*rescue openings shall open directly into a public way, or to a yard or court that opens to a public way."*
*
In CA you could never have a bedroom in one of these?
http://photonshouse.com/photos-of-houses-with-cupolas.html*


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2018)

Eero is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Remington (Jun 6, 2018)

<== See image

See image above.  Would a deck be considered a "* court that opens to a public way"

Can the bedroom be considered to have a legal egressable opening *


----------



## Remington (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry didnt know how to attach image

Bedroom Deck:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0fa716zpguf6b8f/Bedroom to Balcony (1).jpg?dl=0


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2018)

If it is like the image, that is a lot better than most houses 

I do not see why it would not be spprovef!!!

You can always go through the appeals process, till you find someone with common sense!!


----------

